# Composers unite! How many do we have on the forums?



## arnerich

How many composers do we have lurking on the forums? Make yourselves known and post a piece you've composed!


----------



## Crudblud

We do actually have a board for this, but who am I to question an opportunity to shamelessly plug?

Here's probably my most popular piece. I listened to it again recently as I was preparing it for YouTube and I think it holds up.


----------



## arnerich

Crudblud said:


> We do actually have a board for this, but who am I to question an opportunity to shamelessly plug?


Geeze, how'd I miss that?! Oh well, thanks for sharing your piece!


----------



## Poodle

No I not compose


----------



## Torkelburger

I couldn't just pick one. Here's two of mine.


----------



## Pugg

arnerich said:


> Geeze, how'd I miss that?! Oh well, thanks for sharing your piece!


Look at this :

http://www.talkclassical.com/todays-composers/


----------



## millionrainbows

I'm just decomposing, slowly...

I think if you are a composer, and you post your music here, you should get encouragement, not criticism. I've found that the internet is not the place for that, no matter how good you are.


----------

